# Logikfrage: Auf zweites Result warten



## Mole23 (23. Mrz 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe zwei Settermethoden die über einen Webservice relativ gleichzeitig aufgerufen werden.

Jetzt möchte ich das beide Setter je die selbe Funktion aufrufen.

In dieser möchte zunächst prüfen ob einer der beiden Setter bereits ausgelöst wurde. Wenn dieses nicht der Fall ist soll garnichts passieren. Wenn aber bereits der andere Setter ausgelöst wurde, soll er in der Funktion fortschreiten. Hier wird dann eine Datenbank geupdatet... Aber ich habe gerade irgendwie son Logikproblem...

Wie kann ich das umsetzen? Ich dachte an einen Boolean, aber das geht für mich vom logischen her nicht oder habe ich da gerade einen Denkfehler?

Besten Gruß!


----------



## ign0rant (23. Mrz 2011)

So vielleicht?


```
private boolean triggered = false;

public void setOne() {
  common();
  triggered = true;
}

public void setTwo() {
  common();
  triggered = true;
}

private void common() {
  if (triggered) {
    // ...
  }
}
```


----------



## Mole23 (23. Mrz 2011)

Jop, das müsste gehen! Besten Dank! Doch ganz einfach


----------

